# New Glock 43: Subcompact Single-Stack 9mm......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The New Glock 43: Subcompact Single-Stack 9mm


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

"Finally, a 9mm Glock concealed carry piece."

Hardly.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I watched the Glock live feed on Friday. They said the MSRP would be $580. They also said the 43 would come with 2 mags one flush fit and one with the extension that adds no rounds but provides more grip. I guess we will see.


----------

